

An Entrepreneur's Legacy - trekker7
http://www.inc.com/articles/2007/12/hendricks.html

======
staunch
Definitely inspiring. Nothing quite like self made men who stay grounded.

There's one thing I'm conflicted about when it comes to the idea of creating
jobs for so many people like this. It just seems so close to modern day
feudalism. There are some _significant_ differences obviously, and there's
probably nothing immoral about the modern version. Ultimately though there's
essentially a king (owner), his knights (directors), and the peasants
(workers). This guy may have been a benevolent dictator, but his death puts
all of those people's future at risk. If the new CEO isn't as smart and
ethical (likely) they're in for harder times because they put their
livelihoods in his hands.

I think I would feel much better about enabling 100 families to become
financially independent for the rest of their lives than supporting 10,000
dependents for N years.

~~~
nextmoveone
maybe you could help 100 people, but those 10000 would probably starve if they
dont have a job, simply because they cant think or execute a plan well enough
to achieve financial success.

~~~
palish
Everyone can think, but most people choose not to. It seems like the only
exception is someone with a mental disability.

~~~
nextmoveone
everyone can think, but the fact of the matter is, there needs to workers,
because technically if everyone thought, everyone would lead, leaving no one
to follow.

~~~
nextmoveone
i wanted to add in, 'there needs to be workers'* as a correction, i suck at
typing on my phone sometimes.

